# City, rivoluzione in estate



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Aprile 2015)

Secondo Sportmediaset, in estate ci sara' una rivoluzione nella rosa del Manchester City, a partire dall'allenatore. Infatti quest'ultimo dovrebbe essere Benitez mentre sono ben 8 i giocatori che verranno ceduti: Toure, Kolarov, Jovetic, Nasri, Dzeko, Clichy, Milner e Lampard. I soldi che saranno ricavati, andranno per la seguente operazione, ovvero l'acquisto di Pogba.


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, in estate ci sara' una rivoluzione nella rosa del Manchester City, a partire dall'allenatore. Infatti quest'ultimo dovrebbe essere Benitez mentre sono ben 8 i giocatori che verranno ceduti: Toure, Kolarov, Jovetic, Nasri, Dzeko, Clichy, Milner e Lampard. I soldi che saranno ricavati, andranno per la seguente operazione, ovvero l'acquisto di Pogba.



Con gli ingaggi "drogati" che si ritrovano questi qui sarà curioso vedere quanto sarà facile piazzarli


----------



## Black (14 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, in estate ci sara' una rivoluzione nella rosa del Manchester City, a partire dall'allenatore. Infatti quest'ultimo dovrebbe essere Benitez mentre sono ben 8 i giocatori che verranno ceduti: Toure, Kolarov, Jovetic, Nasri, Dzeko, Clichy, Milner e Lampard. I soldi che saranno ricavati, andranno per la seguente operazione, ovvero l'acquisto di Pogba.



se prendono Benitez, buona fortuna.... è uno dei tecnici più sopravvalutati che ci sono in giro. Ha costruito la sua fama su una partita assurda, che se ripetuta 1000 volte non darebbe mai quell'esito. Si parlo di quella finale che tutti noi sappiamo che non è mai esistita...

Per quanto riguarda Dzeko,Toure,Kolarov,Jovetic e Nasri, spero che i cinesi ci facciano un pensierino per almeno 2 di loro (anche a caso va bene)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Aprile 2015)

I cinesi un pensierino su Dzeko,Nasrì,Tourè,Kolarov e Jovetic potrebbero anche farlo


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Aprile 2015)

ecco fossi io il cinese pieno di soldi andrei la e li porterei via in blocco tutti e manderei a zappare i cessi che ci sono a milanello ..


----------



## Dany20 (14 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, in estate ci sara' una rivoluzione nella rosa del Manchester City, a partire dall'allenatore. Infatti quest'ultimo dovrebbe essere Benitez mentre sono ben 8 i giocatori che verranno ceduti: Toure, Kolarov, Jovetic, Nasri, Dzeko, Clichy, Milner e Lampard. I soldi che saranno ricavati, andranno per la seguente operazione, ovvero l'acquisto di Pogba.


Io prendersi Nasri, Toure, Kolarov, Milner e Dzeko... con i cinesi ovviamente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Aprile 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> se prendono Benitez, buona fortuna.... è uno dei tecnici più sopravvalutati che ci sono in giro. Ha costruito la sua fama su una partita assurda, che se ripetuta 1000 volte non darebbe mai quell'esito



Pensavo l'avesse costruita vincendo due lighe spagnole col Valencia, due coppe uefa e soprattutto arrivando due volte in finale di Champions con una squadra penosa come il Liverpool..


----------



## Djici (14 Aprile 2015)

Se il City vuole diventare una squadra che punta alla Champions devono prendere giocatori di livello ASSOLUTO...
Spenderei 150 mln tranquillamente per Bale e Pogba... invece che prendere ogni volta tanti buoni o buonissimi giocatori come Jovetic ad esempio...
Jojo e un giocatore che adoro ma non e (ancora) un giocatore su cui puntare per vincere tutto.

Ma sembra che non lo vogliano capire... a parte Aguero non ricordo molti acquisti di veri FENOMENI.
Yaya non era ancora il giocatore mostruoso che e diventato giocando con loro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2015)

Secondo me gli unici veri campioni del City sono Aguero e Yaya Touré... Silva, Nasri, Dzeko, Jovetic, Milner sono tutti buonissimi calciatori ma non possono essere i protagonisti di una squadra che punti a vincere seriamente la Champions League, potrebbero al massimo esserne i rincalzi.


----------



## Heaven (14 Aprile 2015)

Prenderei subito Dzeko


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me gli unici veri campioni del City sono Aguero e Yaya Touré... Silva, Nasri, Dzeko, Jovetic, Milner sono tutti buonissimi calciatori ma non possono essere i protagonisti di una squadra che punti a vincere seriamente la Champions League, potrebbero al massimo esserne i rincalzi.



Sono d'accordo tranne su Silva,è un fenomeno,tutti i palloni passano da lui e da Yaya. Dzeko è un ottimo attaccante,completo,sa fare tutto. Rende meno perchè il City quest'anno gioca malissimo,in Italia farebbe almeno 25 gol. Magari arrivasse.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo tranne su Silva,è un fenomeno,tutti i palloni passano da lui e da Yaya. Dzeko è un ottimo attaccante,completo,sa fare tutto. Rende meno perchè il City quest'anno gioca malissimo,in Italia farebbe almeno 25 gol. Magari arrivasse.


Sì, forse Silva ma il resto no, lo stesso Dzeko non è al livello dei veri top europei come Benzema, Suarez, Costa, Lewandsoki, oppure Cavani e Higuaìn.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, forse Silva ma il resto no, lo stesso Dzeko non è al livello dei veri top europei come Benzema, Suarez, Costa, Lewandsoki, oppure Cavani e Higuaìn.



Ma infatti Dzeko>28, Suarez>80-90 (non ricordo), Costa>40, cavani>63, Higuain>45.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me gli unici veri campioni del City sono Aguero e Yaya Touré... Silva, Nasri, Dzeko, Jovetic, Milner sono tutti buonissimi calciatori ma non possono essere i protagonisti di una squadra che punti a vincere seriamente la Champions League, potrebbero al massimo esserne i rincalzi.



Anche Silva è un campione, è il faro del City di fatto, gli altri sono tutti ottimi giocatori anche se discontinui, ma tutte le squadre europee sono costruite cosi, 3-4 campioni più ottimi giocatori intorno


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, in estate ci sara' una rivoluzione nella rosa del Manchester City, a partire dall'allenatore. Infatti quest'ultimo dovrebbe essere Benitez mentre sono ben 8 i giocatori che verranno ceduti: Toure, Kolarov, Jovetic, Nasri, Dzeko, Clichy, Milner e Lampard. I soldi che saranno ricavati, andranno per la seguente operazione, ovvero l'acquisto di Pogba.



Lampard andrà via perchè finisce il prestito,Milner è in scadenza e al momento non ci sono segnali di rinnovo,Jovetic andrà via quasi sicuramente,Clichy anche andrà via, Dzeko con una buona offerta parte pure lui visto che hanno preso pure Bony li davanti,gli altri non so.


----------



## Frikez (14 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti Dzeko>28, Suarez>80-90 (non ricordo), Costa>40, cavani>63, Higuain>45.



Che vuol dì?


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che vuol dì?



Che più li paghi più è probabile che siano forti. Incredibile eh ?


----------



## Serginho (14 Aprile 2015)

Questi sono i progetti di queste pseudo squadre, anzi no in realtà sarebbe meglio chiamarle alberghi, gente che va e viene ogni anno solo perché fa share e va di moda cambiare e scambiare


----------



## Frikez (14 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che più li paghi più è probabile che siano forti. Incredibile eh ?



Non sono del tutto d'accordo, non è automatico il concetto più paghi più sono forti.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non sono del tutto d'accordo, non è automatico il concetto più paghi più sono forti.



Neanche io sono del tutto d'accordo e non è automatico, ma in 7 casi su 10 è così. Poi può essere che tra 10 dirigenti ne becchi due incompetetnti o uno che sbaglia in buonafede (mi viene in mente gente tipo Iturbe).


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con gli ingaggi "drogati" che si ritrovano questi qui sarà curioso vedere quanto sarà facile piazzarli



Comunque Milner, Tourè, Lampard sono a scadenza. Per gli altri a un prezzo di saldo la fila c'è eccome (magari tranne Kolarov).


----------



## Doctore (14 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Silva



Silva Buonissimo calciatore?? e rincalzo?????


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, in estate ci sara' una rivoluzione nella rosa del Manchester City, a partire dall'allenatore. Infatti quest'ultimo dovrebbe essere Benitez mentre sono ben 8 i giocatori che verranno ceduti: Toure, Kolarov, Jovetic, Nasri, Dzeko, Clichy, Milner e Lampard. I soldi che saranno ricavati, andranno per la seguente operazione, ovvero l'acquisto di Pogba.



tutta gente che da noi sarebbe titolarissima. 
se avessimo già i soldi dei cinesi disponibili ci farei un pensierino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, in estate ci sara' una rivoluzione nella rosa del Manchester City, a partire dall'allenatore. Infatti quest'ultimo dovrebbe essere Benitez mentre sono ben 8 i giocatori che verranno ceduti: Toure, Kolarov, Jovetic, Nasri, Dzeko, Clichy, Milner e Lampard. I soldi che saranno ricavati, andranno per la seguente operazione, ovvero l'acquisto di Pogba.



Hanno tutti ingaggi stratosferici,ma a livello tecnico ci farebbero quasi tutti comodissimo.
Yaya e Silva,tra l'altro,sarebbero i due giocatori più forti della Serie A.


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque Milner, Tourè, Lampard sono a scadenza. Per gli altri a un prezzo di saldo la fila c'è eccome (magari tranne Kolarov).



Nasri prende tipo 8 netti l'anno, chi glieli può dare in Europa? Pochi, quei pochi li vedi interessati ad un giocatore cosi discontinuo?

Jovetic prende 4 l'anno, è veramente considerato solamente in Italia dove in pochi glieli possono dare, senza dimenticare un cartellino pagato un botto e che per quanto poco rimane comunque un costo non certo basso. Per Kolarov il discorso è identico.

Infine lo stesso Dzeko non ha costi certo bassi, pure lui viaggia sui 4, però se non altro a livello di cartellino si ragiona su cifre un pò più contenute.

Se questi li vuole vendere deve accettare di svenderli per non dire regalarli.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nasri prende tipo 8 netti l'anno, chi glieli può dare in Europa? Pochi, quei pochi li vedi interessati ad un giocatore cosi discontinuo?
> 
> Jovetic prende 4 l'anno, è veramente considerato solamente in Italia dove in pochi glieli possono dare, senza dimenticare un cartellino pagato un botto e che per quanto poco rimane comunque un costo non certo basso. Per Kolarov il discorso è identico.
> 
> ...



Dzeko ne prende almeno il doppio.

E' vero che hanno stipendi alti (ma tu credi davvero che li daranno via tutti tutti ?), però i salari negli ultimi anni sono lievitati notevolmente.


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dzeko ne prende almeno il doppio.
> 
> E' vero che hanno stipendi alti (ma tu credi davvero che li daranno via tutti tutti ?), però i salari negli ultimi anni sono lievitati notevolmente.



Infatti sono straconvinto faticheranno a piazzarli, Nasri lo vedo praticamente impossibile a quei costi rapportati al reale valore del calciatore. Magari un Dzeko trentenne che cerca nuovi stimoli è fattibile, magari un Jovetic che chiede palesemente la cessione di obbliga a svenderlo o prestarlo. Qualcosa riusciranno sicuramente a fare, ritengo solo folle pensare di riuscire a vendere quelli e racattare cosi i soldi per Pogba.


----------



## Djici (15 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, in estate ci sara' una rivoluzione nella rosa del Manchester City, a partire dall'allenatore. Infatti quest'ultimo dovrebbe essere Benitez mentre sono ben 8 i giocatori che verranno ceduti: Toure, Kolarov, Jovetic, Nasri, Dzeko, Clichy, Milner e Lampard. I soldi che saranno ricavati, andranno per la seguente operazione, ovvero l'acquisto di Pogba.



Toure, Kolarov, Jovetic, Nasri e Dzeko... sono 5 giocatori che sarebbero TITOLARISSIMI da noi... e sarebbero comunque tra i 3 giocatori piu forti nel loro ruolo in serie A.

Che tristezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Silva Buonissimo calciatore?? e rincalzo?????


Sì, ho già chiesto venia per Silva


----------



## Renegade (15 Aprile 2015)

Gli unici da prendere sarebbero Dzeko, Jovetic, Kolarov e Nasri. Il City resta una squadretta priva di progetto tecnico, basata sull'acquisto di calciatori presi per moda e che si è affidata ad allenatori incapaci. E' una situazione identica a quella del PSG, che ha letteralmente comprato l'intera Serie A solo per moda, si è affidata ad un incapace come Blanc e continua ad uscire ai quarti di Champions. 

Squadre senza blasone, senza storia e senza tecnica, basate solo sui soldi, falliranno sempre.


----------

